# code error intalling eclipse-devel 4.2



## philo_neo (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi,

i tryed I tried to install eclipse-devel 4.2, the last's latest version. To add the package: `pkg_add -r eclipse-devel`. To install the port: `cd /usr/ports/java/eclipse-devel/ && make install clean`.

but i have code error !! But I get this error:

```
[java] 
     [java] @dot.nestedJars:
     [java] 
     [java] @dot:
     [java]     [mkdir] Created dir: /usr/ports/java/eclipse-devel/work/eclipse-build-7b07d10488eb9d6e2880eac320b09c16d1ae78e3/build/eclipse-4.2.0-I20120608-1400-src/plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.frameworkadmin/@dot
     [java]     [javac] Compiling 13 source files to /usr/ports/java/eclipse-devel/work/eclipse-build-7b07d10488eb9d6e2880eac320b09c16d1ae78e3/build/eclipse-4.2.0-I20120608-1400-src/plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.frameworkadmin/@dot
     [java]     [javac] Compiling 33 source files to /usr/ports/java/eclipse-devel/work/eclipse-build-7b07d10488eb9d6e2880eac320b09c16d1ae78e3/build/eclipse-4.2.0-I20120608-1400-src/plugins/org.eclipse.core.jobs/@dot

BUILD FAILED
/usr/ports/java/eclipse-devel/work/eclipse-build-7b07d10488eb9d6e2880eac320b09c16d1ae78e3/build.xml:545: Java returned: 137

Total time: 3 minutes 41 seconds
*** [do-build] Error code 137

Stop in /usr/ports/java/eclipse-devel.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/eclipse-devel.
root@dct-viper:/usr/ports/java/eclipse-devel #
```

i have code error 137 someone can tell me where is error !

I get error 137. Can someone tell me what this means?


----------



## ljboiler (Nov 21, 2013)

The 137 error from java usually comes from not having enough memory or swap space on the system.


----------

